# Newbie: Sirius or XM + Best Deal?



## gamingneeds (Jul 24, 2012)

I;m wondering which is better and why... in your own opinion of course.

I know Sirius has a cool BPM station I like, but i'm sure XM has similar.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I think the main difference in the two right now is sports. If sports isn't your thing, check to see whether you can sign up for an online trial with each service and check out some of the channels.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Sports is the big one, Also XM has O&A, Ron/Fez and Jason Ellis--- Sirius has Howard Stern and probably a few others I don't know of. Music channels have pretty much been mirrored on both sides now.

I'm an O&A fan and also got burned by poor Sirius billing practices almost a decade ago so I am not a fan of the Sirius side. Have it in a Mustang and just bought the lifetime when I got the car and don't mes with them any more. I have several XM radios.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Sports is the big one, Also XM has O&A, Ron/Fez and Jason Ellis--- Sirius has Howard Stern and probably a few others I don't know of. Music channels have pretty much been mirrored on both sides now.


Yes, I forgot about those guys. But the whole reason I got Sat radio in the first place was to have an alternative to all the morning 'shock jocks', so I've never listened to the above mentioned radio personalities.


----------

